# αγωνίζοντας



## Δημήτρης

Είναι το "αγωνίζοντας" σωστά Ελληνικά;
Ρωτώ γιατί σήμερα διάβασα "<όνομα>: Άνθρωπος αγωνίζοντας για την πατρίδα". Ολόκληρη η πρόταση μπάζει αλλά το "αγωνίζοντας" χτυπάει πιο πολύ από τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Είναι το "αγωνίζοντας" σωστά Ελληνικά;
> Ρωτώ γιατί σήμερα διάβασα "<όνομα>: Άνθρωπος αγωνίζοντας για την πατρίδα". Ολόκληρη η πρόταση μπάζει αλλά το "αγωνίζοντας" χτυπάει πιο πολύ από τα υπόλοιπα.



Αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι σωστά ελληνικά, συναντάω την λέξη πολλές φορές σε ποδοσφαιρικά άρθρα.  Ίσως εδώ να εννούσε "αγωνιζόμενος για την πατρίδα".


----------



## Δημήτρης

Κι εγώ "Αγωνιζόμενος" ανέμενα. 
Στο google βρίσκω μόνο εμφανίσεις σε αθλητικά φόρουμ και σάιτ, όντως. Ιδιόλεκτος μάλλον.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Κι εγώ "Αγωνιζόμενος" ανέμενα.
> Στο google βρίσκω μόνο εμφανίσεις σε αθλητικά φόρουμ και σάιτ, όντως.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη εμφανίζεται και σε διάφορα έργα του Μακρυγιάννη.



Δημήτρης said:


> Ιδιόλεκτος μάλλον.



Ή απλά λανθασμένη χρήση της γλώσσας.


----------



## elliest_5

Γενικώς, ρήματα με παθητική μορφολογία και ενεργητική σημασία είναι προβληματικά για τους ομιλητές γιατί είναι λίγο -ας το πούμε - counter intuitive. Κυρίως το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται με καθαρά αποθετικά ρήματα, όπως π.χ. το "εκμεταλλεύομαι" - πολλές φορές ακούμε "εκμεταλλεύοντας" αντί για "εκμεταλλευόμενος". Ενας άλλος λόγος που αποφεύγεται η παθητική μετοχή είναι οτι η κατάληξη -όμενος είναι κάπως αρχαιοπρεπής, όχι τόσο συχνή στη χρήση, γι'αυτό και ο ομιλητής πρέπει να την έχει διδαχθεί για να τη χρησιμοποιεί σωστά.

Το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα βέβαια δεν είναι καθαρά αποθετικό (αφού δεν παίρνει αντικείμενο), έχει όμως μια ενεργητική χροιά, οπότε καταλαβαίνω σε ένα βαθμό την αιτία αυτής της επιλογής, αν και ομολογουμένως ακούγεται πολύ περίεργη... 

Δημήτρη, από περιέργεια: το διάβασες σε κυπριακό κείμενο; Ρωτάω γιατί σίγουρα οι διαισθήσεις των ομιλητών της Κυπριακής διαφέρουν σε πολλά σημεία και καμιά φορά, κάτι που εμάς μας χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα μπορεί να γίνεται αποδεκτό από ομιλητές άλλων διαλέκτων.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Δημήτρη, από περιέργεια: το διάβασες σε κυπριακό κείμενο; Ρωτάω γιατί σίγουρα οι διαισθήσεις των ομιλητών της Κυπριακής διαφέρουν σε πολλά σημεία και καμιά φορά, κάτι που εμάς μας χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα μπορεί να γίνεται αποδεκτό από ομιλητές άλλων διαλέκτων.


Ναι. Ήταν ο τίτλος της σημερινής εκδήλωσης εις μνήμην ενός καθηγητή του σχολείου μας. 
Τα κείμενα ωστόσο δεν τα είχαν επιμεληθεί καθηγητές αλλά ομάδα μαθητών (ήταν δε γραμμένα σε greeklish  Οι επίσημοι καλεσμένοι δεν ενθουσιάστηκαν με την πρωτοτυπία).

Πάντως έχω ακούσει μερικές φορές το "εκμεταλλεύοντας την ευκαιρία" άρα μάλλον είναι το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις.


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> ....είναι λίγο -ας το πούμε - counter intuitive.



Σαν σπουδαστής της Ελληνικής γλώσσας αυτή την ιδέα/εντύπωση, έτσι γενικώς, την είχα πάντα στο μυαλό μου. Χάρηκα λοιπόν που διάβασα ότι και άλλος συμμερίζεται την άποψη μου. Επίσης για πολύ καιρό τώρα αναρωτιώμουν πως θα λέγαμε αυτό το "counter-intuitive" στα Ελληνικά και το οποίο αργότερα θα θέσω σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Σαν μαθητής της Ελληνικής γλώσσας αυτή την ιδέα/εντύπωση, έτσι γενικώς, την είχα πάντα στο μυαλό μου. Χάρηκα λοιπόν που διάβασα ότι και άλλος συμμερίζεται την άποψη μου.



Μα δεν είναι θέμα υποκειμενικής άποψης, είναι θέμα υπαρκτής εσωτερικής αντίφασης (μορφής Vs σημασίας) και επειδή απ' ό τι φαίνεται η γλώσσα ως μηχανισμός "προτιμάει" τη συμμετρία, οι ομιλητές (είτε την αποκτούν ως μητρική είτε τη μαθαίνουν ως ξένη) χρειάζεται να καταβάλουν μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια για να κατακτήσουν τύπους που "αντιβαίνουν" σε αυτή την αρχή της συμμετρίας (και τη γενικότερη αρχή της οικονομίας)


----------

